# Weighing your shots



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

At the moment I almost exclusively drink espresso (doubles) ranging from 45-60ml. Most of the time they're not bad 7/10 sometimes I get 8 or 9 out of 10. I think I now have a pretty good technique and using Rolands advice of tasting a shot at the different stages I think I can tell the difference between over and under extracted reasonably well but I still want to improve so I've decided to start weighing my extractions and making a note of the best weight for a certain bean/blend to help me, as sometimes I think I have hit the "sweet spot" then another adjustment and the shot improves further. I just want to discuss this subject a bit and I would like some info on what sort of ratios I should be looking at etc. i.e. bean weight vs liquid volume vs extraction weight and how to correct problems with it. I'm becoming more a fan of ristrettos as well so I'd be equally interested in the ratios/differences between them and a standard espresso.

I was also thinking we could perhaps start a bit of a chart of various beans from various suppliers with what one would consider a perfect extraction weight for a given bean. This might help those of us struggling to dial a particular blend in to acheive better espresso.

Edit: It's ok I've found the info I'm after. Feel free to delete.


----------

